# Welcher Reifen für RM Flow



## Bad-Ass (1. August 2006)

Hallo
Hab da mal ne Frage. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich möchte mir ein Flow 2003er modell neu aufbauen. Es soll ein Touren bzw FR Bike werden. Als Gabel kommt ne Z1 Freeride SL (2003) rein und die Mavic D321 als Felgen.
So nun zum Problem 
Welche Reifen kann ich montieren? Die sollen so dick wie möglich sein. Hatte an die Minion gedacht und zwar vorne als 2,5er und hinten als 2,7er. Fuzt das bzw hat das mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2006)

Wenn du auch nur ansatzweise Touren fahren möchtest, ist der Minion in 2.5 völlig überdimensioniert und in 2.7 einfach nur völliger Schwachsinn, gerade am Flow!?!?!?!?!!!! Nimm den in der 2Ply Version und du wirst jeden Höhenmeter verfluchen! Echt, mach das nicht!!!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (1. August 2006)

Servus.
ALso ich schließe mich dem FLo an, 2,7" sind definitiv fehl am Platz!
Aber 2,5" passt ohne Pobleme in den Hinterbau.
Hatte eine Zeit lang im Rasouli (baugleich mit dem Flow) einen 2,5" Nokian NBX 2,5" Reifen hinten drin. Das Ding ist aber schlussendlich einfach zu schwer und z uträge sodas man nich twirklich gescheit vorwärts kommt.
Also mein Tipp wären die Schwalbe Big Bettys, oder eben die Minions. Aber du musst halt selber wissen ob du so dicke Reifen überhauot brauchst.
Ich hab mein Rasouli eher Richtung Dual aufgebaut und fahr den Larsen TT in 2,35" und der geht sehr gut auf verschiedensten Untergründen, aber sicherlich nicht Vergleichbar mit einem Minion in 2,5"!
Also denk mal drüber nach was du tatsächlich mit dem Bike fahren willst und acht auf das Gewicht, da man das wirklich spürbar merkt!

Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB Maddin (2. August 2006)

also ich würd ja Big Betty sagen.
rollt grade noch passabel bergauf und trotzdem gut bergab.
Oder sogar Fat Albert, wenn viele Touren gefahren werden


----------



## numinisflo (2. August 2006)

Es ist einfach immer die gleiche Geschichte:

- Suche ich einen Reifen der meinem Einsatzbereich gerecht wird?
- Suche ich einen fetten Reifen, um optisch herauszuragen und verschaffe mit den Overkill?
- Was wird sowohl dem Rahmen als auch dem Einsatzbereich gerecht?

FLO


----------



## Xexano (2. August 2006)

Die Minions sind wirklich sehr überdimensioniert. Ganz besonders, wenn man eher Fokus auf Touren legt. 

Minions 2.7 braucht eigentlich niemand. Ich fahre selbst bei meinem RMX nur 2.5er (okay, dafür mit 42a Super Tracky Mischung *klebkleb*). Touren werden damit eigentlich zur Hölle, sicherlich auch mit der 62er Mischung (die harte Mischung), da du dann öfters die einzelnen Stollen rattern spüren wirst. (Da sind nur die Gazzas noch schlimmer...  ) 

Ich würde Jendo's Tipp aufgreifen: Schau dir mal die Larsen TT an. Sind eher Touren-Reifen, haben jedoch genug Grip und Karkasse für ne kleine Freeride-Session (wahrscheinlich meinst du damit Trails u.ä.?) 

Nobby Nic wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Reiner XC-Reifen, jedoch hält er auch vieles aus... (also, ich habe viele mit Nobby Nics gesehen und sie sind sehr zufrieden).

Minions würde ich eher dann installieren, wenn du wirklich in Hardcore-Action gehen willst. D.h. Bikepark etc.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (2. August 2006)

Servus,

DMR Moto Digger 2,35 wären vielleicht ne Option. Gewicht OK, Abrollverhalten auch, nur bei losem Untergrund und Schlamm etc sind die nix. Die fährt meine Süsse momentan an ihrem Flow Zero und ist ganz happy damit. Allerdings baue ich die Reifen je nach Untergrund um. Sie hat noch Maxxis Swampthing (für Schlammausflüge) und DMR Motos für Street und trockene Tage zur Auswahl. Ihr 
Favorit ist aber der Digger. Ansosten sind NobbyNic (2,4) und Larssen TT sicher als Allrounder eine gute Wahl, da muss ich meinen Vorrednern zustimmen. Alles über 2,35 oder dem Nic in 2,4 is gnadenlos überdimensioniert für so'n Bike, find ich.

happy trails


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. August 2006)

Nimm vorne den Albert (2,25) und hinten den Fat Albert (2,35) ! 
Alternativ....den Nobby NIC vorne (2,25) und hinten den Albert (2,25) !

Kultiger finde ich auch den Larsen TT in 2,35........................


----------



## Bad-Ass (2. August 2006)

Danke für eure Meinungen.   Das gewicht des Reifens ist für mich zweitrangig, da das Bike auf jedenfall leichter als mein "Panzer" (Bergamont Big Air 18 KG) wird. Die Touren bzw trails die mit dem Rocky gefahren werden sollen bewegen sich so zwichen 30 km mit 1200hm und 50km mit 2000hm. Ich möchte deshalb eine möglichst dicke "Pelle" weil damit ein geringer Luftdruck fahrbar ist. Damit ist der Fahrkomfort + Grip deutlich besser.  Ich werde wohl zum 2.5er bzw 2.4er tendieren. Was haltet ihr vom Michelin Hot (2,5)den gibts bei Rose für 15 bucks und der wiegt knapp über 1000g?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. August 2006)

Dann zieh dir doch nen Pirelli 235 Pirelli drauf, oder nen Conti Sport Contact !  )


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. August 2006)

Ich hab an meinem Flow die Big Betty (Fahre auch im Bikepark mitm Flow). Ich komme mit der gut zurecht, habe aber noch keine schmaleren Reifen gefahren. Für längere Touren sind se eher nicht geeignet. Aber für ne 1,2 Tage Tour passen se schon. Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (3. August 2006)

BadAss, mit dem Michelin hast Du einen sehr guten Reifen, der sehr guten Grip bietet und dabei auch noch sehr gut rollt. Man hört zwar überall nur Maxxis, aber Michelin ist noch immer top.
Ich fahre zur Zeit Kenda Kinetics in 2,35". Die laufen super leicht, haben viel Grip und die Breite stimmt auch. Für Touren ideal. ZUdem fährt der auch mit 1,5bar noch klasse!


----------

